
Tufts asks prospective students to explain "YOLO" - akhaku
http://www.businessinsider.com/tufts-applicants-yolo-2013-7
======
vittore
I googled it too, and after learning that it is You Only Live Once, remembered
citation from How the Steel Was Tempered:

Man's dearest possession is life, and it is given to him to live but once. He
must live so as to feel no torturing regrets for years without purpose, never
know the burning shame of a mean and petty past; so live that, dying, he can
say: all my life, all my strength were given to the finest cause in all the
world – the fight for the Liberation of Mankind. And one must make use of
every moment of life, lest some sudden illness or tragic accident cut it
short.

------
sp332
_Tufts admissions officers may have included the question because they 're
genuinely curious as to the meaning of the popular phrase._

This is clearly not true, since the first part of the question shows they
understand the meaning pretty well.

------
MattJ100
[http://xkcd.com/1234/](http://xkcd.com/1234/)

------
thejteam
This certainly shows my age. I had to google YOLO.

~~~
sp332
The question says right in the middle: _You Only Live Once (YOLO)_

